# All you big eaters!!



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How many Cals are u eating and how 'clean' are you eating? I am currently on the increase of cals atm and am finding it a bit daunting, obviously I don't want to pile up on junk but I reckon I will find it extremely tough on clean foods!'

How clean u eating?

How many kcals?

Any tips? Lol

Discuss


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

i just ordered 20kg of chicken breast im gonna start aus's 500g advice on monday.

1.5kg chicken ed + 200g whey + 200g carbs + 50g fats. all clean.

pray for me. i'm a twink


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I eat very clean. 4.5kcal per day average. TBH I could eat way more too. This is all spread throughout 5-6 meals in the day.

*Carbs:*

Rice

Wholemeal Bread

Sweet potato

Oats

*Protein:*

Whey/ casein blend

Chicken breast

Tuna

Beef chunks (lean)

Lean Mince

*Fat/ A bit of everything/ Misc:*

Cottage cheese

Natural yoghurt

Milk

Vegetables

If its not in that list, I dont eat it! I dont really enjoy food anymore, I just see it as something I need :lol: I get through my whole list every day in various combinations. Sometimes have eggs but dont really like them... might sub tuna out for eggs for example. I have 2x clementines before a workout - that and the shakes are enough for my sweet tooth.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

how the hell do u eat 4.5kcals of just them foods? lol - that is mental


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i just ordered 20kg of chicken breast im gonna start aus's 500g advice on monday.
> 
> 1.5kg chicken ed + 200g whey + 200g carbs + 50g fats. all clean.
> 
> pray for me. i'm a twink


500g protein is hard going, i am aiming for as near to that as possible too.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> how the hell do u eat 4.5kcals of just them foods? lol - that is mental


  I know. I didnt think I was eating anywhere near that ammount, then I weighed everything I ate in a day. It usually adds up to more than you think. I bet your eating more than you think tbh! Should see the size of my bowl of oats :cool2:

Protein is 350-400g per day. The body loves it!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

When i started my bulk i was eating super clean on just short of 5000 cals.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 500g protein is hard going, i am aiming for as near to that as possible too.


how have you determnined you actually need 500 grams of protein ???? its not as if your 100 kg solid muscle mate ?? just wondering why people try for these massive amounts of protein when they weigh about fcukin 75 kg ??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> I know. I didnt think I was eating anywhere near that ammount, then I weighed everything I ate in a day. It usually adds up to more than you think. I bet your eating more than you think tbh! Should see the size of my bowl of oats :cool2:
> 
> Protein is 350-400g per day. The body loves it!


i already know how much im eating lol, i weigh most of my food unless its something with a set size lol (like microwave rice or kfc :rolleye: etc  )


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> how have you determnined you actually need 500 grams of protein ???? its not as if your 100 kg solid muscle mate ?? just wondering why people try for these massive amounts of protein when they weigh about fcukin 75 kg ??


Its a 2 month project mate, i never determined that i need that! Trial and error


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Its a 2 month project mate, i never determined that i need that! Trial and error


ok but try this, leave the fcukin KFC and sh1t that you eat every now and again alone and just eat a normal 3500 calories of clean food, train religously and do not move away from that for 2 months see if you already make progress..

not having a go bro but try the basics first at least !!! CONSISTENCY


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Defo agree with consistency. Its so easy to cheat. If you want to change your body you have to change your lifestyle.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ok but try this, leave the fcukin KFC and sh1t that you eat every now and again alone and just eat a normal 3500 calories of clean food, train religously and do not move away from that for 2 months see if you already make progress..
> 
> not having a go bro but try the basics first at least !!! CONSISTENCY


3500 cals are 3500 cals mate, kfc or not means nothing apart from maybe lacking certain vitamins but as a gymrat i am taking vitamin supps anyway. You can still get fat on 'clean' food. Why are u saying consistency, i dropped over a stone so that i could attack my next cycle with 2 months of big eating, i planned it months ago. In fact i have dropped 3 stone of fat and added muscle and changed my body shape considerably over the past 2 years, quite consistently actually and guess what - i never starved myself and still drank and still had a life and thats how i intend to carry one, i apologise if im not part of the chicken and brocolli brigade, but u cant knock me for consistency as i have always made some sort of progress.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 3500 cals are 3500 cals mate, kfc or not means nothing apart from maybe lacking certain vitamins but as a gymrat i am taking vitamin supps anyway. You can still get fat on 'clean' food. Why are u saying consistency, i dropped over a stone so that i could attack my next cycle with 2 months of big eating, i planned it months ago. In fact i have dropped 3 stone of fat and added muscle and changed my body shape considerably over the past 2 years, quite consistently actually and guess what - i never starved myself and still drank and still had a life and thats how i intend to carry one, i apologise if im not part of the chicken and brocolli brigade, but u cant knock me for consistency as i have always made some sort of progress.


Fair enough then mate . i cant obviously help you X good luck with your next goal

what i will say though is if 3500 cals are 3500 cals regardless then why would you need to make sure your taking in 500 gram protein ???


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> how have you determnined you actually need 500 grams of protein ???? its not as if your 100 kg solid muscle mate ?? just wondering why people try for these massive amounts of protein when they weigh about fcukin 75 kg ??


im 86


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> im 86


ok but seriously you got to know what i mean ....

ronnie coleman only ate 600 grams protein per day ... not much difference


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey, if the beer fits your macros


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Fair enough then mate . i cant obviously help you X good luck with your next goal
> 
> what i will say though is if 3500 cals are 3500 cals regardless then why would you need to make sure your taking in 500 gram protein ???


BigA's advice to utilise protein synthesis on cycle mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> BigA's advice


????


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

When I do my cycle I will hit 500g of protein ed. 1kg of egg whites extra per day. Vile!!

Fatstuff - If youve changed yourself on a poor diet/ drinking.. imagine what you could do with a good diet and no drinking


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ????


BigA is ausbuilt friend and (ex IFBB pro, current judge)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

although 3500 cals is 3500 cals, u need a certain macronutrient ratio of them cals to get the desired goal. But chicken breast in olive oil with rice could be the same macros as fried chicken breast from kfc and chips lol, im not saying this is how i eat all the time by any means, im just saying that it can fit into your diet quite easily with a bit of intelligent thinking. I didnt mean to snap lol, but it did come across a little bit holier than thou, have a read of lyle mcdonalds - guide to flexible dieting, if you havent already. In my opinion lyle mcdonald is the man when it comes to nutrition - have read a lot of his stuff!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> When I do my cycle I will hit 500g of protein ed. 1kg of egg whites extra per day. Vile!!
> 
> Fatstuff - If youve changed yourself on a poor diet/ drinking.. imagine what you could do with a good diet and no drinking


Maybe one day i will be happy not taking my mrs out for dinner or going to see my friends at the pub but tbh so long as im smart with my food choices i will be able to live a happy fulfilled life and still make changes  your only here once, might as well enjoy it


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Tbh I don't see the need to eat 500g of protein but who am I :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Maybe one day i will be happy not taking my mrs out for dinner or going to see my friends at the pub but tbh so long as im smart with my food choices i will be able to live a happy fulfilled life and still make changes  your only here once, might as well enjoy it


Totally agree! Fvck sacrificing everything I see as fun for a hobby.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

page 157 of my journal all clean foods at 4400 ish cals .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Tbh I don't see the need to eat 500g of protein but who am I :lol:


Tbh I doubt I will get to that, but it's at least a goal to try haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> page 157 of my journal all clean foods at 4400 ish cals .


Ta - will have a butchers


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I agree totally. Im always out with my friends, out and about. I dont drink tho. I have meals out, but they arent all the time. Lot of my friends go to the gym so we all cook and eat together and stuff. Hard when Im at uni as I have to prepare lots of meals for when Im in lectures... and if im going somewhere, I usually have a meal then jet straight out so I will be done by the time its next meal :laugh: I live far from a quiet and boring life, maybe your looking at it the wrong way, you can work around these things. I love extreeme sports, youll never find me not at a party or out on town if everyones out, my social life doesnt suffer atall. But if it suits you then its cool... but you will *not* hit 500g of protein eating out. Found a little shop that does me 250g of chicken breast at 150g of rice for £3, they love me becuase I go in there every time if im about that side of town :thumb: They know not to cover my food in bollocks either, all get cooked fresh infront of me!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Totally agree! Fvck sacrificing everything I see as fun for a hobby.


Indeed!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> I agree totally. Im always out with my friends, out and about. I dont drink tho. I have meals out, but they arent all the time. Lot of my friends go to the gym so we all cook and eat together and stuff. Hard when Im at uni as I have to prepare lots of meals for when Im in lectures... and if im going somewhere, I usually have a meal then jet straight out so I will be done by the time its next meal :laugh: I live far from a quiet and boring life, maybe your looking at it the wrong way, you can work around these things. But if it suits you then its cool... but you will *not* hit 500g of protein eating out. Found a little shop that does me 250g of chicken breast at 150g of rice for £3 tho, they love me becuase I go in there every time if im about that side of town :thumb: They know not to cover my food in bollocks either, all get cooked fresh infront of me!


Lol i haven't got the wonga to do it all the time - go out couple of times a week, once a week drink! I have today bought 5kg of chicken breast, that usually lasts 3-4 weeks, but it will prob not last that long now! When I'm at work I eat the same boring meals as I'm at work and have no choice but to eat what i take there. I get a bit more inventive at home though lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Like i said mate good luck in whatever you choose to do.. 1 thing is for sure. if we dont ever change what we do. who we are will never change..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The other thing i think is that you cant be a hobby lifter and expect proffesional results. Yeah sure you can build a decent body and certainly br above avrrage. but it wont ever be great.. depends where your balance lies i guess x


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

i just eat what i want try to keep it clean but cheat EOD im not a$$ed about it never going to compete i just want to be big and strong.havent got the time to scale all my food i get me shakes in and eggs and oats the rest i just eat whatever family meals and im happy with my gains and how i look.i could never eat 500g protein you prob sh1t most of that out,i hit around 250g a day.im 16st.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> although 3500 cals is 3500 cals, u need a certain macronutrient ratio of them cals to get the desired goal. But chicken breast in olive oil with rice could be the same macros as fried chicken breast from kfc and chips lol, im not saying this is how i eat all the time by any means, im just saying that it can fit into your diet quite easily with a bit of intelligent thinking. I didnt mean to snap lol, but it did come across a little bit holier than thou, have a read of lyle mcdonalds - guide to flexible dieting, if you havent already. In my opinion lyle mcdonald is the man when it comes to nutrition - have read a lot of his stuff!


so say you have a kfc which i do when out sometimes

BBQ rancher buger and (change chips for) a tub of beans and have a medium coke

kal 485 pro 32 carbs 66 fat 11 sat 2 salt 2,4g

so its not really to bad if you pick the right stuff and it fits in with your micros

obviously if you go for chips and chicken with skin on it its not going to be good


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

if you train hard enough you can eat sh1t and still look half decent not everyone on the forum wants to stand in a pair of Y.fronts bright orange lol,i used to be in the para's and let me tell you we all ate **** and were all in good enough nick,train like a horse eat what yer want lol


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i eat just over 5000 cals clean, i'll eat the odd bit of ****e too


----------



## aces_high_4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> although 3500 cals is 3500 cals, u need a certain macronutrient ratio of them cals to get the desired goal. But chicken breast in olive oil with rice could be the same macros as fried chicken breast from kfc and chips lol, im not saying this is how i eat all the time by any means, im just saying that it can fit into your diet quite easily with a bit of intelligent thinking. I didnt mean to snap lol, but it did come across a little bit holier than thou, have a read of lyle mcdonalds - guide to flexible dieting, if you havent already. In my opinion lyle mcdonald is the man when it comes to nutrition - have read a lot of his stuff!


The problem is sometimes you have to look beyond the macros... The quality of the actual food can make a massive difference to your health and goals. If you break down the macros in a KFC it doesn't look awful but you need to look at things like the kind of fats they use how much is saturated, or even trans fats... Is there any fibre in the carbs, and how much sugars, salt and the possibility of mono sodium glutamate (msg). Cheating is something that I feel is important to keep your sanity, it's a practice that many of the pros use but only occasionally rather than all the time. Falling in to the trap of thinking 'I'm bulking on a high cal diet a takeaway a day can't hurt to help boost cals' can give some poor results.

I'm personally on a 5000k+ kcal diet and it is difficult to maintain, sometimes all that eating can actually get me down but if it's what has to be done for results then sign me up 

On the subject of grams of protein, 500g is far to much for the body to absorb for a natty. But on the juice it is a different story.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fat said:


> BigA's advice to utilise protein synthesis on cycle mate.


Is he??? When did that come about then...


----------



## tmmike (Jun 30, 2011)

Personally I jus eat as much as possible of whatever's there. Norm day is 3000 - 3500 cals . Not all clean :/ seems to be working atm tho


----------

